# Subdomain und Apache-Verzeichniszuweisung



## Mirko D (17. September 2004)

*Hi hab da ein kleines Problem!*

Hallo! 

Ich hab da ma ein kleines Problem. Ich bin mit meiner Domain bei Schlund / 1und1. Jetzt habe ich mir eine Wildcard angelegt die auf ein bestimmtes Verzeichnis zeigen soll! 

Also das schaut so aus: 

*.domain.tld geht auf Verzeichnis -> Server

Aber er tut das nicht. Wenn ich z.B. dummdiedumm.domain.tld angebe dann lande ich immer auf meiner Confixx Oberfläche? Kann mir jemand sagen ob es einen "trick 17" gibt oder ähnliches? 

Ich muss das bis heute abend laufen haben! Also bitte schnelle Hilfe! 

DANKE 

Gruß Mirko


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. September 2004)

Es reicht nicht, wenn die Subdomain auf deinen Webserver pointet. Die Subdomain muss auch vom Apache aufgenommen werden, d.h. du musst diese Confixx mitteilen.


----------

